# Boq - budgetأرجو الافادة



## محمد أحمد شوقي (9 أغسطس 2009)

ما هوال BOQ ومن المسئول عن وضع الBOQ و في أي مرحلة . و ما علاقته بال Budget و من المسئول عن وضع الBUDJET و PROJECT FORCAST REVIEW


----------



## محمد مطر (9 أغسطس 2009)

على مبدأ شارك بما تعرف....
BOQ هي اختصار لعبارة جدول الكميات Bill Of Quantities وهو دفتر فيه كافة كميات المشروع من الحفر والردم إلى البيتون (نظافة ومسلح) إلى الإكساء، وعلى حد علمي، فإن الدارس للمشروع يقوم بعملها...


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع أخ محمد


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

أنا أؤيد الاخ محمد مطر


----------



## the poor to god (9 أغسطس 2009)

هو الدفتر صحيح لكن الذى يقوم بوضعها هو المكتب الموكل من طرف المالك وهو الجهة التى تقوم بدراسة عروض الاسعار المقدمة من قبل المقاولين المتنافسين وهى قيم استرشادية نتيجة حصر لجميع بنود المشروع قابلة للزيادة او النقصان وتكون القيم الحقيقية فى نهاية المشروع ببند يسمى بالمناقلة الختامية ويقوم بأعدادها المقاول بالتعاون مع الاستشارى وشكرا.


----------



## هديل كريم (9 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم boq هي قائمه بالكميات التي يتكون منها المشروع وهي تقسم الى مجموعه من القوائم الفرعيه bills
عدد هذه القوائم يختلف حسب تنسيق الشخص الذي يقوم بعملها ولكن على العموم هناك خطوط عامه لهذه القوائم 

فمثلا هناك قائمه تسمى general requirement : وهذه توضع بها التسهيلات التي يجب تواجدها خلال فتره حياه المشروع مثل المعدات المكتبيه المستخدمه من قبل الاستشاري والمقاول مثل المكاتب بما تحتويه والماء والكهرباء .....الخ 

وهناك قائمه اخرى وهي earth work : وهي عاده تتضمن اعمال الحفر والردم واعمال البايلات واعمال shoring system ,dewatering

ايضا من القوائم قائمه concrete work : وهذه تتضمن اعمال slabs ,columns,cores,beams,ramps,retaining wallsبكل ما تحويه من اعمال تسليح يعني reinforcementبالاضافه الى formworkكذلك فانها تتضمن اعمال sundriesمثل الكونستركشن جوينت 
هذه القائمه اما ان تحوي الاعمال المذكوره سابقا لكل من sub structure and super structureاو ان يتم فصلها داخل القائمه نفسها الى الاعمال الخاصه بالسب ستركجر والاعمال الخاصه بالسوبر ستركجر 

ثم هناك قائمه finishes : وهي تمثل اعمال التشطيبات وتقسم داخل القائمه عاده الى اعمال تشطيبات الارضيات والحوائط والسقف كل على حده 

ثم هناك قائمه خاصه بالاعمال الصحيه والكهربائيه واعمال التبريد والتكييف ومكافحه الحريق: وهذه اما ان تكون كلها في قائمه لوحدهاbill ويتم تقسيمها الى ثلاث فقرات وهي اعمال الكهرباء, واعمال التبريد والتكييف, و اعمال الصحيات ومكافحه الحريق التي توضع سويه اي water 
supply ,drainage,&fire fightingاو ان يتم عمل ثلاث قوائم واحده للكهرباء وواحده للتبريد وواحده للصحيات ومكافحه الحريق

هناك ايضا قائمه conveying system وهي تتضمن المصاعد و
escalator and travelatorاذا وجدت وهذه من الممكن ان نراها في قائمه منفصله او ان نراها مدموجه مع فقرات اخرى مثل cleaning system ,curtain wallsوتوضع كلها تحت مسمى اعمال اخرىother work 

قائمه اخرى هي masonry workوهي تمثل اعمال البلوك 

هناك ايضا قوائم wood work,metal workوهذه تتضمن على التوالي اعمال الابواب الخشبيه والخزانات ان وجدت بالاضافه الى الابواب المعدنيه بانواعها والaccess panels الخ

وهناك قائمه اخرى هي قائمهthermal and moisture protection وهذه يتم تقسيمها الى فقرات الحمايه من الرطوبه في الروف,في اماكن التواليتات,في الاساسات 
على العموم ممكن تغيير هذه القوائم حسب الشخص الذي يثوم بعملها ولكن تبقى هذه الخطوط العامه موجوده في جميع البي او كيو
ناتي الان من الذي يقوم بعملها عاده المكتب الاستشاري الذي يكلفه المالك هو الذي يقوم بعمل البي او كيو حيث ان لديه quantity surveyors يقومون بحساب الكميات التي في الرسوم الهندسيه ومن ثم عند عمل العطاءات tender
تقوم شركه المقاولات المشاركه في العطاء بحساب الكميات لان هناك احتمال ان تكون الكميات المعطاه في جداول الكميات من قبل المكتب الاستشاري غير مضبوطه او ان هناك بعض الفقرات المذكوره في الرسوم ليس لها ذكر في قائمه الكميات المعطاه للمقاول لذا ياتي هنا دور المقاول في حساب هذه الكميات للتاكد من صحتها بعد ذلك يقوم estimatorبعمل تسعير لهذه الكميات وتحديد الميزانيه الكليه للمشروع من خلال تسعير المواد والعمال والمقاولين الثانويين لكل فقره في القوائم والتي تعطي بالنتيجه الميزانيه الكليه للمشروع 
ارجو ان يكون شرحي به فائده لك وللاخوه الذين سألو


----------



## the poor to god (9 أغسطس 2009)

الحصر الدقيق للعطاء لا يهم الا حسب نوع العقد فى مناقصات ال
Price item لا يهم الحصر الدقيق الا كنسب ومواصفات و الاشتراطات
اما فى 
cost pluse فحدث ولا حرج عن مميزاته للمقاول ولا يهم الحصر ايضا ان يكون بدقة
اما فى حالة المشاريع
lump sum فهذا النوع من العطاءات خطيررررررررررررر جدا ويحتاج التدقيق والدراسة وحسابات بدقة تصل الى 99%


----------



## هديل كريم (9 أغسطس 2009)

محمد سعيد بدر قال:


> الحصر الدقيق للعطاء لا يهم الا حسب نوع العقد فى مناقصات ال
> Price item لا يهم الحصر الدقيق الا كنسب ومواصفات و الاشتراطات
> اما فى
> cost pluse فحدث ولا حرج عن مميزاته للمقاول ولا يهم الحصر ايضا ان يكون بدقة
> ...


 
كلام صحيح وما قلته سابقا اقصد به العقود التي من نوعlump sumلان الكميات يكون لها تاثير كبير في حاله عدم دقتها على ربحيه المشروع لذا من الضروري التاكد من كونها صحيحه وكون كل الفقرات مدرجه


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (9 أغسطس 2009)

*أشكركم عل الافادة*

أشكركم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة .. تعليقاتكم أفادتني كثيرا


----------



## حسن مشهور (9 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ/ محمد شوقي المحترم

أرفق لك نموذج لجداول الكميات لأحد المشاريع للإستراشاد


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ خسن عللاى هذه الملفات


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ حسن عللاى هذه الملفات


----------



## slh_nori (1 يوليو 2015)

شكرا اخ حسن


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 يوليو 2015)

افادات رائعة من الجميع
نشكركم عليها 

و كما تفضل الزملاء بان ال BOQ و ترجمتها بالعربية جداول الكميات و الاسعار هي كميات استرشادية يقوم بإعدادها المكتب المصمم الذي اعد المخططات التصميمية للمشروع
و هي التي يتم طرحها للمناقصة ليضع كل مقاول امام كل بند السعر الذي يراه كافيا للتنفيذ و منافسا مع الغير
و تلك الجداول تفيد الاستشاري الموكل اليه عملية تحليل الاسعار ان يقارن و يحلل الاسعار حيث تكون الاسعار عن بنود محددة الكمية و التوصيف فيسهل تحليل و دراسة الاسعار المقدمة من المقاولين المختلفين في المناقصة.
و عن طريقها يمكن ترشيح المقاول الانسب سعرا بعد دراسة جداول الكميات و الاسعار للمتقدمين
و تفيد ايضا في الاسترشاد باسعار البنود اذا حدثت اوامر تغيير بالزيادة (Variation orders) او بالنقصان (Saving)

اما عن علاقة تلك الجداول بميزانية المشروع (Budget) 
فأرى ان الميزانية التقديرية يجب ان تكون في دراسة جدوى المشروع و ليس في جداول الكميات و الاسعار, ثم نقترب من الواقع اكثر عند طلب التسعير التقديري من المصمم الذي يعد جداول الكميات فتكون اكثر دقة من ميزانية دراسة الجدوى, ثم يتم دراسة تعديل و ضبط الميزانية بشكل مستمر بعد الترسية (في حالة المقاول العام) او عند تلزيم البنود لكل مقاول ( في حالة مقاولي باطن متعددين) يضاف الى جداول الكميات البنود التي يدفعها المالك للهيئات الحكومية و الكهرباء و خلافه.
و لابد على ادارة المشروع ان تضع الميزانية نصب اعينها خصوصا ان كان مشروعا استثماريا يتعلق بدراسة جدوى و ربحية محددة , و يمكن التعاون بين الادارات الفنية و المشتروات و المخازن و المالية للوصول الى الميزانية الاقرب لما تمت دراسته في دراسة الجدوى.


----------

